# Strianers



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Okay since you all are such smarty pants . :wink: . . what are your tips for a strainer? Just cough up the $16 for one from Hoegger or is their a cheaper alternative?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I plan on ordering milk filters from Jeffers. I think it was $5 for 300 filters. . . . see how that works.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use a stainless strainer fro Walmart and get the paper disk filters from tractor supply....total cost for both/ $ 15.00


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

We bought a stainless steel strainer from Hoegger's a long time ago and they are $45.00 now and we can buy the milk filters from TSC and Lehman's Hardware.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Amy Goatress said:


> We bought a stainless steel strainer from Hoegger's a long time ago and they are $45.00 now and we can buy the milk filters from TSC and Lehman's Hardware.


I was looking at the little one that is only around $16


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I also bought the small one that you mention rebelshope....I don't use it because the filters I got from TSC don't work very well with it, I just use the SS mesh strainer from Walmart as a "holder" for the disks.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I have not looked at the filters. Could you use a coffee filter or is that just a terrible idea?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Those never worked for me..too slow in the filtering.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

rebelshope,

We have the small strainer too but we use the larger strainer most of the time since we have a lot of milk that we usually have to strain and the coffee filters never worked for me either, I have used the small mesh kitchen strainer before too.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

If you just have a few goats I'd for sure get the mini strainer from Hoeggers. Milking twice a day every day you will be glad to have the right equipment for the job. Also coffee filters strain WAY to slow....


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

rebelshope said:


> I have not looked at the filters. Could you use a coffee filter or is that just a terrible idea?


I use the metal coffee filters from Walmart and I have had no problems with dirty milk, they run $5 for the Gold one and I think someone told me their is a cheaper one than that too.

I used to use the paper filters and like Liz said, way to slow, would take almost 10 minutes to filter half gallon.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

how about this for an original and cheap method of milk straining??

Get yourself a kitchen sieve... we have a metal one.

And put a piece of cheap kitchen towel roll in it. (probably the more expensive one you buy the thicker it is so the harder the milk to go through) I use Tesco Value (cheapest there is). Works perfectly as a milk strainer - just throw the piece of towel away afterwards.


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

If you use the metal mesh permanent coffee filter you don't need paper toweling or any other kind of filter. I've been using that method for years and find it is the best, fastest way to strain milk.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

1 month and 2 weeks. Eeek, I need to get something fast. I think I am asking for a metal filter for Christmas


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I certainly understand the need to do things as inexpensively as possible these days (or any days). And there have been several good ideas on how to do that here.

I used the metal coffee filter from Walmart before I was able to get the "real thing" from Hoeggers. It worked just fine but was so small that even with just two goats it was a real hassle and frustrating to have to pour the milk so slowly into it and I didn't have the right size jars to make it really fit well so I had to hold it in place on the jars while pouring. 

If there is any way to buy one I'd personally highly suggest getting the real deal. And, even with just having had two goats to milk I would suggest getting the larger strainer... not the smaller one. Having the right tools really does make the job easier and more fun.


----------

